# اهمية الكاربون في الطبيعة



## abue tycer (25 فبراير 2010)

الكربون هو عنصر كيميائي من عناصر الجدول الدوري يرمز له بالرمز C، وله عدد ذري 6 (يسمى في الترجمات الحديثة الخَصْفَن، على وزن فَعْلَن من الخَصِيف أي الرّماد، ذلك أنّه المكوّن الرئيسي للرّماد، رمزه الكيميائي العربي خ). وهو من اللا فلزات, رباعي التكافؤ ومنتشر في الطبيعة بعدة أشكال:
الماس:أقسى المعادن المعروفة، تتوزع فيه ذرات الكربون على زوايا هرم ثلاثي وذرة كربون في المركز. ترتبط فيه الذرات بتوزيع أربعة إلكترونات في مدارات sp3. مما يشكل بناءا قويا جدا ومترابطا في ثلاثة أبعاد .
الجرافيت: أحد أكثر المواد ليونة، ترتبط فيه ذرات الكربون بثلاثة إلكترونات، مدار sp2 وإلكترون واحد في مدار s، ويكون شكلها مسطحا في بعدين. مما يشكل ما يشبه الصفائح الممتدة والمتراصة فوق بعضها البعض.
الفوليرينات: جزيئات كبيرة متكونة من ذرات كربون مترابطة ثلاثيا تعطي شكل كريات (والتي تعتبر أفضل وأبسط الأشكال وتعرف باسم باكي بول).
السيرافيت: (له سطح ناعم للغاية) لا يعرف تركيب شكله بدقة.
الأيونسدالايت: (تشوهات من الماس) يماثل الماس في التركيب ولكن ببلورات سداسية.
الكربون غير المتبلر: تجمعات من جزيئات الكربون في أشكال غير بلورية أو منتظمة, في حالة زجاجية.
فقاعات الكربون الدقيقة: (شبكة مغناطيسية بالغة الدقة) شبكة قليلة الكثافة شبيهة بالجرافيت, حيث تترابط الذرات ثلاثيا في حلقات سداسية وسباعية.
أنابيب الكربون الدقيقة: تترابط الذرات ثلاثيا في رقائق منحنية تشكل إسطوانات مفرغة.
المصابيح السوداء تتكون من مناطق جرافيت صغيرة. وهذه المناطق تكون موزعة عشوائيا, بحيث إن البناء الكلي يكون متماثلا.
الكربون الزجاجي متماثل (isotropic) ويحتوى على نسبة عالية من المسامات المغلقة. وبعكس الجرافيت العادي, فإن الطبقات الجرافيتية ليست متراصة مثل الصفحات في كتاب ما, ولكن لها ترتيب عشوائي.
الألياف الكربونية تشبه الكربون الزجاجي. وتحت ظروف المعاملة الخاصة (شد الألياف الكربونية وكربنتها) فإنه يمكن ترتيب أسطح الكربون في إتجاه الألياف. وبالتعامد على محور الألياف لا يوجد توجيه لأسطح الكربون. وتكون الألياف الناتجة ذات قوة شد أكثر من الحديد.
يتواجد الكربون في كل أشكال الحياة العضوية وهو أساس الكيمياء العضوية. كما أن هذا اللا فلز له القدرة على الاتحاد مع نفسه وعدد كبير من العناصر الأخرى, لإنتاج ما يقرب من 10 مليون مركب معروف. يتحد مع الأكسجين لتكوين ثاني أكسيد الكربون وهو مركب حيوي لنمو النبات. وعند اتحاده مع الهيدروجين, فإنه ينتج عديد من المركبات تسمى الهيدروكربونات, وهذه المركبات مهمة في الصناعات المختلفة كصناعة الوقود العضوي. وعند اتحاده مع كل من الأكسجين والهيدروجين فإنه ينتج مجموعات عديدة من المركبات منها الأحماض الدهنية, وهذه الأحماض أساسية للحياة, والإسترات التي تعطى النكهة لعديد من الفواكه. كما أن نظير الكربون كريون-14ٍٍ يستخدم في تحديد الزمن إشعاعيا.
محتويات [أخفِ]
1 الصفات المميزة
2 الإستخدامات
2.1 إستخدامات أخرى للكربون
3 تاريخ الكربون
4 النشاط الإشعاعي في خدمة علم الآثار
5 صورتآصل الكربون
6 التواجد
7 المركبات العضوية
7.1 سلاسل الكربون
8 دورة الكربون
9 النظائر
10 الإحتياطات
11 الاستخدامات
11.1 إستخدامات اخرى
12 لاحظ أيضا
13 وصلات خارجية
14 المراجع
[عدل]الصفات المميزة

الكربون عنصر مميز لأسباب عديدة. تتضمن أشكاله العديدة مادة من أنعم المواد (الجرافيت) ومادة من أقسى المواد (الماس). كما أن لها قابلية كبيرة للترابط مع الذرات الأخرى الصغيرة, بما فيها ذرات الكربون نفسه, وحجمه الصغير يجعله يستطيع تكوين روابط عديدة. ونظرا لذلك فإن الكربون يعرف أنه يكون ما يقرب من 10 ملايين مركب, أى معظم المركبات الكيميائية تقريبا. مركبات الكربون هي الأساس للحياة على الأرض كما أن دورة كربون-نيتروجين هي السبب في إصدرا بعض الطاقة الصادرة من الشمس والنجوم الأخرى.
لم يتكون الكربون خلال الإنفجار العظيم لأنه يتطلب تجمع ثلاثي لجسيمات ألفا (نواة الهيليوم) حتى ينتج. وفى الأصل تمدد الكون ثم برد بسرعة كبيرة حتى أصبح ذلك ممكنا. وبصفة عامة فإن الكربون أنتج في داخل النجوم بداخل الفرع الأفقي. كما انه أنتج أيضا في حالة عديدة الذرات.
[عدل]الإستخدامات

الكربون مكون أساسي لكل الأنظمة الحية, وبدونه لا يمكن أن تتواجد الحياة كما نعرفها (شاهد أحياء اللا كربون).الهيدروكربونات هي أكثر الاستخدامات الاقتصادية للكربون, وأكثرها شيوعا الوقود العضوي, مثل غاز الميثان والنفط (البترول). يتم تطبيق تقنيات الصناعة النفطية على النفط الخام لإنتاج عديد من المركبات منها البنزين والكيروسين, خلال عمليات التقطير, في معامل التكرير. كما أن النفط الخام يعتبر المادة الأولية لعديد من المواد التصنيعية, ومنها اللدائن.
[عدل]إستخدامات أخرى للكربون
يستخدم النظير كربون-14 والذي أكتشف في 27 فبراير عام 1940 في تحديد الزمن إشعاعيا.
بعض مكتشفات الدخان تستخدم كميات ضئيلة من نظائر الكربون النشيطة إشعاعيا كمصدر إشعاع تأيين (كثير من المكتشفات من هذا النوع تستخدم نظائر الأمريكيوم.
يتم خلط الجرافيت مع الطين لإنتاج "الرصاص" المستخدم في الأقلام الرصاص.
يستخدم الماس كحلي, وأيضا يستخدم في أسنان المثقاب, كما أن كثير من التطبيقات تستفيد من صلابته.
يضاف الكربون يضاف إلى الحديد لإنتاج الصلب.
يستخدم الكربون كمهدئ نيترون في المفاعلات النووية.
يتم سحق الجرافيت, وعمل قوالب منه تستخدم كفحم في الطبيخ, الأعمال الفنية واستخدامات أخرى.
تستخدم أقراص الفحم في الطب في شكل أقراص أو مسحوق لإمتزاز المواد السامة من الجهاز الهضمي.
الخواص الكيميائية والبنائية للفوليرينات (fullerenes), في شكل أنبوبة كربون دقيقة, يمكن أن تساعد في المجال الجديد تقنية النانو, وعموما فإن النانو جسيمات من المكن أن تكون سامة.
[عدل]تاريخ الكربون

الكربون ("كربو" تعني باللغة اللاتينية") تم ما قبل التاريخ وكان معروف عند القدماء, الذين حصلوا عليه بحرق المواد العضوية بمعزل عن الأكسجين لتصنيع الفحم. كما أن الماس يعتبر منذ القدم من
واد النادرة. ومن الصور الأخيرة المكتشفة لتآصلات الكربون فوليرين, والتي تم اكتشافها كمنتج ثانوي أثناء تجارب الشعاع الجزيئي في الثمانينات من القرن العشرين.
[عدل]النشاط الإشعاعي في خدمة علم الآثار

يتكون الكربون14 وهو النظير المشع لعنصر الكربون والذي نرمز له ب 14C بكيفية دائمة في الطبقات العليا للجو ويعطي ثاني أوكسيد الكربون وفق تفاعل سريع لينضاف إلى ثاني أوكسيد الكربون المجود في الجو. ُيمتص غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون ( سواء المحتوي على الكربون المستقر 12C و13C أو الكربون المشع دون تمييز) ليدخل هذا الكربون في تركيب الكائنات الحية نباتية كانت أم حيوانية . وحوالي عام 1950م، أثبت الكيميائي الأمريكي W Libby أن كل الكائنات الحية تتميز بنفس نسبة الكربون 14أي: كل كتلة m = بالنسبة لحيوان أو نبات غير حي ( جدع شجرة مقطوع ، صدفات أحفورية ، عظام ...) يتوقف ذلك التبادل مع الهواء ليتناقص ثاني أوكسيد الكربون المحتوي على الكربون المشع وفق دالة أسية خلال الزمن من لحظة الوفاة. بمقارنة نشاط عينة من الأحفور بالنشاط لكائن حي يمكن تقدير عمر ذلك الأحفور. بعد 40 000 سنة لا يبقى سوى 1% من الكربون 14 مما كان يحتويه عندما كان حيا وبالتالي يستحيل تحديد عمر بعد هذه المدة. خلفت هذه الطريقة جدالا كلاميا جعلت العلماء يشكون في مصداقيتها ويعرف الحادث ب :كفن تورينو حيث تباين التاريخ المفترض بين القرن الرابع عشر وفق هذه الطريقة وميلاد المسيح وفق طرق أخرى
(*) : نقبل أن هذا الفتت يبقى ثابتا خلال الزمن 1g من المادة الحية لها نشاط إشعاعي بسبب الكربون 14 تتمثل في 13.6 تفتت في الدقيقة ( *) الذي يمثل عمر صفر «un âge zéro ».
Clefs CEA n°14 automne 1989عن :
1) ماهو التفاعل الذي يمكن أن يحدث لكي ينتج عنه ثاني أوكسيد الكربون في الطبقات العليا ( عبرعنه بمعادلة بسيطة )، وهل هذا التفاعل يخص نظير دون آخر ؟ 2) ما هو المبدأ الذي تقوم عليه هذه الطريقة لتحديد عمر أحفور؟ 3) ما هو العمر الأقصى الذي تسمح به هذه الطريقة ؟ 4) ابحث عن قصة كفن تورينو وحاول معرفة حل اللغز
[عدل]صورتآصل الكربون

تآصل الكربون النقي يختلف عن تآصل التركيبات الجزيئية الأخرى له.
الثلاث تآصلات المعروفة للكربون هم الكربون غير المتبلور, والجرافيت. والماس. كما تم تصنيع وإكتشلف عدد من ثور التآصل الشاذة الأخرى ومنها الفوليرينات, أنابيب الكربون الدقيقة, واللونسداليت.
في شكله الغير متبلور, يكون الكربون في الأساس جرافيت ولكن لا يتواجد في شكل متبللر كبير. ولكن يتواجد في شكل مسحوق والذي يكون المكون الرئيسي للمواد مثل الفحم, السناج, سخام, كربون منشط.

في الضغط العادى يأخذ الكربون شكل الجرافيت, وفيه ترتبط كل ذرة مع ثلاث ذرات في مستوى يتكون من شكل سداسي في كل الحلقات. مثل الحلقات الموجودة في الهيدروكربونات الأروماتية. الشكلان المعروفان للجرافيت, ألفا (سداسي) و بيتا (منشور سداسي منتظم), وكلاهما له خواص فيزيائية متطابقة, فيما عدا البناء البللوري. ويحتوى الجرافيت الذي يتواجد بصورة طبيعية على 30 % تقريبا من الشكل بيتا, وعند تصنيع الجرافيت فإنه يحتوى فقط على الشكل ألفا. ويمكن للشكل ألف أن يتحول إلى الشكل بيتا بالمعالجة الميكانيكية ويرجع الشكل بيتا إلى الشكل ألفا عند تسخينه فوق 1000 C °
وبسبب عدم تمركز سحابة-باي, فإن الجرافيت يوصل الكهرباء. الجرافيت مادة طرية ورقاقتها, تفصل كتيرا بالذرات الأخرى, وتمسك مع بعضها البعض عن طريق قوى فان دير فال, وبالتالى فإنها تنزلق بسهولة على بعضها البعض.
وفى الضغوط العالية يكون الكربون صورة من صور تآصله تسمى الماس, والتي ترتبط فيها كل ذرة لأربعة ذرات أخرى. وللماس نفس البناء المكعب للسيليكون والجيرمانيوم, ونظرا لقوة الرابطة بين كربون-كربون, فإنه مع نيتريد البورون متساوي الإلكترونات (BN) أقسى المواد من حيث مقاومة الخدش. التحولات التي تحدث للجرافيت في درجة حرارة الغرفة بطيئة للغاية لأن تلاحظ. وتحت بعض الظروف, يتبللور الكربون لللونسدالايت وهو شكل مشابه للماس ولكن سداسي.
الفوليرينات لها بناء يماثل الجرافيت, ولكن بدلا من الشكل السداسي النقي, فإنها تحتوى على أشكال خماسية (وإحتمال سباعية) من ذرات الكربون, مما يؤدى لإنثناء الطبقات إلى كريات أو إسطوانات. خواص الفوليرينات (تسمى أيضا "كرة بوكي" و "أنبوبة بوكي") لم يتم تحليلها حتى الآن. وكل أسماء الفوليرينات تم تسميتها على شرف بوكوينستر فوللير, مطور قبة جيوديسي والتي تسبه بناء كرة بوكي.
تآصل فقاعة دقيقة تم اكتشافه مؤخرا وهو مغناطيسي حديدي.
صور الكربون المتآصلة تتضمن:
الكربون غير المتبلور
فقاعة كربون دقيقة (]] تم اكتشافه عام [[1997
أنبوبة كربون دقيقة
الماس
فوليرين
جرافيت
أيونسدالايت
سيرافيت
نظام تآصل الكربون يتسع لمدى كبير للغاية.
بين الماس والجرافيت:
الماس أصلب المعادن المعروفة للإنسان, ولكن الجرافيت أيضا من أكثرها طراوة.
الماس مادة كاشطة, بينما الجرافيت مادة مزيتة.
الماس عازل ممتاز للكهرباء، بينما الجرافيت يوصل الكهرباء.
الماس غالبا شفاف, بينما الجرافيت معتم.
الماس له شكل بللوري مكعب, بينما الجرافيت شكله البللورى سداسي.
بين الكربون غير المتبلور والأنابيب الدقيقة:
الكربون غير المتبلور هو من أسهل المواد التي يمكن تصنيعها, بينما كربون الأنابيب الدقيقة يحتاج لنفقات باهظة لتصنيعه.
الكربون غير متبلور موحد الخواص, ولكن كربون الأنابيب الدقيقة من ضمن أكثر المواد المتباينة الخواص على الإطلاق.
[عدل]التواجد

يوجد تثريبا 10 ملايين من المركبات المعروفة للكربون, وألاف منها أساسي للحياة وفى غاية الأهمية الاقتصادية. وهذا العنصر وفير في الشمس والنجوم والمذنبات وفى غلاف معظم الكواكب. كم أن بعض النيازك تحتوى على ماسات مجهرية تكونت عندما كان النظام الشمسي لايزال قرص كوكب أول. وبالإتحاد مع العناصر الأخرى, فإن الكربون يوجد في الغلاف الجوي, ويوجد أيضا كمادة مذابة في كل الأجسام المائية. وبكميات قليلة من الكالسيوم, والماغنسيوم, والحديد, فإنه المكون الأساسي في الكربونات, والصخور (الحجر الجيري, والدولميت, والرخام وهكذا). وعند إتحاده مع الهيدروجين, يكون الكربون الفحم, والنفط, والغاز الطبيعي ويطلق عليهم هيدروكربونات.
يوجد الجرافيت بكميات كبيرة في نيو يورك وتكساس بالولايات المتحدة, كما يوجد أيضا في روسيا, والمكسيك, وجرين لاند, والهند.
الماس الطبيعي يوجد في الصخر البركاني كيمبرليت الذي يوجد في إمتدادات وفوهات البراكين القديمة. ومعظم نرسبات الماس توجد في أفريقيا, وخاصة جنوب أفريقيا, ناميبيا, بتسوانا, جمهورية الكونغو. كما يوجد أيضا في القطب الشمالي الروسي, البرازيل, وشمال وغرب أستراليا.
[عدل]المركبات العضوية

(شاهد المقالة الرئيسية الكيمياء العضوية)
أشهر أكاسيد الكربون على الإطلاق هو ثاني أكسيد الكربون CO2. وهو عنصر قليل من مكونات الغلاف الجوي, ويتم إنتاجه وإستهلاكه عن طريق الكائنات الحية. ويقوم ثانى أكسيد الكربون بتكوين حمض الكربونيك (H2CO3) بكميات قليلة في الماء, ولكن مثل معظم مركبات الكربون التي يكون بها كثير من الروابط الأحادية على مع الأكسجين على ذرة كربون واحدة فإنه لا يكون ثابت. وعلى هذا فإنه يكون هناك حالات وسيطة, وخلال هذه الحالات الوسيطة تنتج أيونات الكربونات. وهنام كثير من الأملاح على هيئة كربونات, ومن أهمها الكالسيت. ثانى كبريت الكربون CS2 أيضا من الكربونات المهمة.
ومن الأكاسيد الأخرى أول أكسيد الكربون CO, والأكسيد الغير عادي للكربون C3O2. يتكون أول أكسيد الكربون بالإحتراق الغير كامل, وهو عديم اللون, والرائحة. وتحتوى هذه الجزيئات التي تحتوى على رابطة ثلاثية وهي جزيئات قطبية إلى حد ما, مما يؤدى لميلها للإرباط بجزيء الهيموجلبين, وعلى هذا فإن أول أكسيد الكربون من الغازات السامة. السيانيد CN-, له بناء مماثل ويتصرف مثل أيون الهاليدات, النيتريد (السيانوجين) (CN)2 أيضا متضمن في ذلك.
ومع الفلزات القلوية يكون الكربون إما الكاربيدات C-, أو أسيتيليدات C22-, وهذه تكون مع الميثان والأسيتيلين, وكلاهما حمض ضعيف. وكلهم له سالبية كهربيية 2.5, مثل الكاربوروندوم SiC, الذي يشبه الماس.
[عدل]سلاسل الكربون
تتكون الهيدروكربونات من سلاسل من ذرات الكربون, مشبعة بذرات الكربون. وتكون الزيوت المتطايرة لها سلاسل قصيرة. بينما الدهون لها سلاسل أطول, والشمع له سلاسل أكثر طولا.
[عدل]دورة الكربون

لمزيد من التفاصيل راجع دورة الكربون
في الظروف العادية من النادر تحول نظير من نظائر الكربون للأخر. وعلى هذا, فإنه ولهدف معين فإن نسبة الكربون. وعلى ذلك فإن العمليات التي تستهلك الكربون يجب أن تحصل عليه من مصدر أخر, وتتخلص منه في مكان أخر. والطرق التي يسلكها الكربون في الطبيعة تسمى دورة الكربون. فمثلا, تسحب النباتات الكربون من الهواء في صورة ثناى أكسيد الكربون وتستخدمه لبناء نفسها. وبعض هذه النباتات تؤكل عن طريق الحيوانات, التي يتنفس بعضها ويطلق ثانى أكسيد الكربون. ودورة الكربون معقدة وليست بسيطة كما قد يبدو في هذا المثال البسيط, فمثلا يذوب بعض ثانى أكسيد الكربون في المحيطات, كما ان النباتات والحيوانات الميتة يمكن أن تتحول إلى أحجار رسوبية, وهكذا.
[عدل]النظائر

للكربون نظيرين طبيعيين مستقرين هما كربون-12 أو 12C ويشكل 98.89% من مجموع الكربون في الطبيعة والنظير كربون-13 أو 13C والذي يشكل 1.11% كما ان للكربون نظير غير مستقر يظهر في الطبيعة هو الكربون-14 أو14C . يوجد 15 نظير معروف للكربون وأقلهم عمرا 8C الذي يضمحل عن طريق إنبعاث بروتون وإضمحلال ألفا. وله فترة عمر نصف تبلغ 1.98739x10−21 ثانية.
في عام 1961 قام الاتحاد الدولي للكيمياء المجردة والتطبيقية ([IUPAC]) ، بتبنى النظير كربون-12 كأساس لقياس الكتل الذرية.
للكربون-14 له عمر نصف مقداره 5715 عام، وهو يستخدم بشكل كبير لقياس تحديد الزمن إشعاعيا للأخشاب ، علم الآثار، الحفريات.
[عدل]الإحتياطات

الكربون أمن نسبيا. ولكن إستنشاق غاز أول أوكسيد الكاربون بكميات كبيرة يمكن أن يكون خطر. ويمكن للكروبن أن يشتعل في درجات الحرارة العالية للغاية ويحترق بشدة كما في حريق ويندسكال.
ونظرا لوجود عدد هائل من مركبات الكربون, بعضها سام للغاية مثل سيانيد CN-, وبعضها أساسي للحياة مثل ديكستروز, ويعضها يمكن يكون الإثنين معا مثل بثاني أكسيد الكربون CO2.
[عدل]الاستخدامات

الكربون مركب ضروري لكل الكائنات الحية المعروفة، وبدونه لم يكن للحياة بالشكل الذي نعرفه ممكنه . الاستخدام الاقتصادي الرئيسي للكربون هو عندما يكون على شكل مركبات هيدروكربونية، من اوضح الامثلة الوقود الاحفوري ، غاز الميثان والنفط الخام، والنفط الخام يستخدم في صناعة البتروكيماويات لإنتاج البنزين ، زيت الديزل والكاز ، وذلك عن طريق عملية تقطير مرحلية . كما يشكل النفط المادة الخام التي تصنع منها العديد من المواد الصناعية والتي تشكل اللدائن (البلاستيك) جزءا كبيرا منها .
[عدل]إستخدامات اخرى
النظير كربون-14 المكتشف في 27 فبراير 1940 ، يستخدم في تقدير عمر الاحافير عن طريق الاشعاع.
بعض كواشف الدخان تستخدم كميات ضئيلة من النظير المشع للكربون وذلك كمصدر للإشعاع المؤين (معظم هذه الكواشف تستخدم نظير من نظائر الأمريكيوم)
الجرافيت يمزج بمادة طينية لصناعة 'رصاصة' اقلام الرصاص.
الماس يستخدم لاغراض الزينة ، كما يدخل في ادوات الحفر والقص لقساوته العالية جدا.
يضاف الكربون إلى الحديد لإنتاج الفولاذ.
يستخدم الكربون كمنظم للتفاعلات النووية في المفاعلات.
يستخدم مسحوق الجرافيت الذي يعاد قولبته كفحم للطبخ ، اقلام رسم واستخدامات أخرى.
يستخدم الفحم في الطب على شكل اقراص أو مسحوق لامتصاص المواد السامة من الجهاز الهضمي​


----------

